

More digital autonomy with Qabel – from alpha to 1.0 - wigginus
https://www.indiegogo.com/projects/mehr-digitale-autonomie-mit-qabel-von-alpha-zur-1-0#eng

======
wigginus
I would have linked to the official site
([https://qabel.de/](https://qabel.de/)), but unfortunately there is no
information there yet

